# spouse of a Canadian



## Breezy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi
Thinking of moving to Canada
Being married to a Canadian what do i need to do? I´m a British citizen
I don´t see anything on the Gov web site regarding spouses.
any info will be much appreciated.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Breezy 

I sponsored my husband from the UK. Here is the section from the CIC website that you should be reading...

Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## she_v41 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Breezy,

My husband is in BC and we followed the same website given by Oggy. He sponsored me. Let me know if you have any question. All the best!


----------



## Breezy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks do you know appox how long it takes?, and then when you do get it, do you know how long until you have to make the move?
We want to see how the credit crunch goes in the next year and plan for early 2010
thanks


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Our application was Inland Spousal and was completed in July 2004 - so the process could be different now. We had a few hiccups along the way ( such as RCMP's 5 month backlog and also the PR card came into effect during our application)... so it took us almost 13 months. Many people at the time had their applications completed around the 7 month mark. 

I've heard that the applications from outside of Canada are faster.


----------



## she_v41 (Feb 23, 2009)

Please visit the following link for processing time 'in Canada'
Application Processing Times: Applications Processed in Canada 

Visit the following link for processing time 'outside Canada'
Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada

Good luck!


----------



## Breezy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the info much appreciated! I will get applying


----------



## she_v41 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish your dreams come true!


----------

